
"PSD is not my favorite file format" - fogus
http://code.google.com/p/xee/source/browse/XeePhotoshopLoader.m?r=f16763d221dfca6253983824b470adf553a19e06#108
======
benbjohnson
It's amazing that a format with a formal specification can be so poorly
thought out.

